# 018010206603868 Telekom Kundenservice hä?



## martin63450 (20 April 2009)

Eins Vorweg ich bin seit letzter Woche wieder Telekom Kunde mit allem drum und dran. Die Nummer die ich hier angebe ist die Nummer von der aus ich angerufen wurde. Mir ist nicht Bekannt das der Service von T- mit 01801 Nummern abreitet.:unzufrieden:

018012........   Guten Tag Telekom Kundenservice mein Name ist Blabla ............ Spreche ich mit Hern BlubBlub? (Weibliche Stimme Gebrochenes Deutsch Schlecht zu verstehen) ,Wieso wollen Sie das wissen? (Kurzform: "Es geht darum ob ich meinen Telekomanschluss aufwerten wolle und ob ich damit einverstanden wäre das daß Gespräch aufgezeichnet würde?"   Ich werde blötzlich hellwach: "Nein, möchte ich nicht" Sie: "Ja und ob sie mir Infomaterial zuschicken könne" Ich "KLICK" Aufgelegt!
Später habe ich mir die Nummer aus der Fritzbox gelesen und sie mal Gegoogelt und siehe da treffer!  
[URL="http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/018010206603868"]http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/018010206603868 [/URL]


----------



## forbite (6 August 2009)

*AW: 018010206603868 Telekom Kundenservice hä?*

Hallo...
hatten das Thema schon in einem anderen Forum.

telekom ist nicht immer tele*c*om


----------

